# Home training equipment



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Im currently cleaning out a spare room so I can train at home. I have an olympic bar and 2 dumbell bars  I also have 50-55KG weights too 

Im looking at getting a bench. Ive found two which interest me:

http://www.jjbsports.com/benches/marcy- ... 26405.aspx

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/p ... +BENCH.htm

I will be using my birthday money which is August the 18th to get a weight bench 

Which would you reccomend?


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

I used to have one similar to the JJB Marcy one that you have mentioned it was ok when I started training but they have rather low weight limits and looking back don't all the weight was put onto 2 small screws...

I've got myself a powertec bench and would definately reccommend this even though its pricey it has a lifetime warranty on pretty much the whole thing:

Powertec Utility Bench (P-UB-S)

or

Powertec Olympic/Narrow Bench

I've brought them from argos in the past but they just become a pain in the ass after a while but I can't fault the powertec bench!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

The argos bench only allows you too have upto 40KG on the lat tower as the plates will hit your legs (reading the reviews).

No way can I afford £200 man. :S Thanks for links though


----------



## MikeyGG (Apr 12, 2009)

If you cant afford the heavy duty gym equipment then go for any you put up above but dont waste your money if your going to grow out of them quickly!!


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

How about this alternative:

Bodymax CF430 Heavy Duty Flat/Incline/Decline Bench

Here is a lower priced bench (Under £100)

Bodymax CF328 Deluxe Flat, Incline, Decline Utility Bench

These benches look sturdy and powerhouse fitness are usually good to help people based on their budget. If you phone or speak to them on live chat and ask for their best price they are usually good for a discount whenever I've used them!

I believe one of these benches will be better than the all in one above


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i like em, but it will allow only DB`s..if thats cool go for it HT


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i wouldn't get the york argos one, a mates got it and it looks and feel badly built.

your hands touch the hooks when trying to take the bar off them so you have to lift it off then adjust your grip.

the bench is to skinny so has no back support etc

you will probably soon grow out of the weight limit on the lat pull down too.

i bought a home multi gym once, (trying to get rid of it in fact).

id be happy with just a bench a bar or dumb bells and my imagination for training at home now days,

i think a lot of these lower priced ones are not worth the money, when you can get a gym membership for cheaper


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

When I had the marcy one I remember putting the bar back after a bench press and it knocked a piece of metal off which landed in my eye!

I can understand people wanting to choose a home gym over a gym membership as its a one off payment but really you need to be dedicated to use the equipment and have a bit of space!


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

i agree, the gym atmosphere helps put me in the mode to train,

i think being surrounded by home comforts makes it difficult not to want to slack and just "watch tv for 20 more mins" or play with the girlfriend, or sit on musclechat all night etc.


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Its easy to forget to train so if the girlfriend is there she could become a pain in the ass while your trying to sort your training out!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

dj i`ll post a vid of my home gym when i get round to it...


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

very true what you say but my girl friend lives 30miles away and when we are back to college I will only see her at weekends. I will not get the bench with lat pull down then but I want hooks on the bencn to support the bar for bench press 

Edit: May just get a simple bench now and use DB's. (Need some more weight plates)


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

to be honest mate> i think you would be better of spending you money on a good bench and use a chin up bar for your lats>

a lot of these fancy looking multi gyms with loads of work stations are not made well eg no adjustable, low weight limits, etc.

you cant go wrong with a good sturdy bench and a bar or some dumbbells


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes bud. Im going to get a good bench now bud use dumbells for bench press. I only have £100 to spend on the bench and ile need some weight plates too :S


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

well what do you want to use? a bar or dumbbells

if you want to use dumbbell then you wont need a bench with hooks so it should be cheaper,

and an Olympic bar by its self cost more then £100 in most places

so the dumbbell option would definitely be the cheaper of the two,

unless you ok with a 2meter bar ?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

I have a barbell bar  i was thinking dont have the hooks and get a better quality bench with the money 

Maybe getting this:

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf324-multi-purpose-flatinclinedecline-utility-bench.php

Max weight is 180KG. I weigh 105KG now so this means I can only lift 75kg on this bench :/


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

If you can go for this its £100 there doesn't seem to be a suggested weight limit

Bodymax CF328 Deluxe Flat, Incline, Decline Utility Bench

If you phone them up or speak to them on live chat, I'm sure they will discount it!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks for the link DJ. I was looking at this previously. Maybe I should get the barbell hooks though? :help:


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

Perhaps, not sure how much they are but if your going to spend more it might be worth spending the extra £100 and get yourself the powertec bench and hooks for £200

Powertec Olympic/Narrow Bench

They won't negotiate on price much though unless your buying a bit from this place, however if you are happy with this similar one:

Bodymax CF520 Elite Folding Standard - Olympic Bench

Then I'm sure this place will do you a deal of at least 20%, just ask for their best price!


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Can't go over £100/£120 as im learning to drive aswell and I havew weight plates to buy also


----------



## webadmin1466867919 (Dec 1, 2006)

crazycal1 said:


> dj i`ll post a vid of my home gym when i get round to it...


Great, I have seen a pic of it somewhere looked good with your additional cable add on!


----------

